
Is stealing ideas the best way to innovate? - snake117
https://medium.com/@invoker/is-stealing-ideas-the-best-way-to-innovate-1019cfca820b#.4rekci3mf
======
rick_perez
It may lead to innovation, but it also leads to a landscape where large
businesses destroy smaller startups before they even have a chance to succeed.

